
Judge rules that DVD copying software is illegal - jlhamilton
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2009/aug/12/real-realdvd
======
pbhjpbhj
It sounds like they're only on the hook because they paid for a license to the
"DVD Copy Control Association" and that the license excludes the option to
allow users to copy the DVDs.

It is pretty silly to allow copying for backup but not allow any means to
perform that copying.

Note in the UK there is no backup provision in so-called fair use clauses.

